# 2015 Boss poly DXT 9'2"



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)

Selling one of our vplows. Two years old, but didn't plow last year. Original edges. Like new. $4950 plow only. Located near Champaign, IL. Call or text 2177142912.￼


----------

